# clumpy poop??



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

Just noticed this morning that my very pregnant doe (due any time) is having some clumpy poop. Nothing runny, just coming out in big clumped together poops. Should I be worried? I haven't changed anything feed wise, but she has been showing signs she is really close. Her ligament have been softening for a week now, her bag is HUGE, she walks like she her back legs are stuck, and she lost her plug over the past few days. This is our first time, so I am a little on the panicky side!


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

We definitely do NOT have a worm problem. So, how do I know? Because we just had each and everyone of our goats (girls and boys) individually tested for worms/cocci. We do this twice a year and have not had to treat anyone for several years running. I say this because we OFTEN get the clumpy poo just before kidding and I know that it is not worms.
I assume that it is ME...getting the grain wrong (amount) or the girls only eating what they like and think they have room for at this point in their pregnancy thus effectively getting their rumen out of whack. Anyway, it clears up...every year after kidding.
If you have a worm load problem, or aren't sure, you might want to have somebody checked. Or maybe some brilliant member here will enlighten both of us! LOL! Good Luck!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Green grass? Spring weeds?


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I feel like I see clumpy poop more often right before kidding. A fecal wouldn't hurt if you know how to do it. And I think Alice has a very good point too!


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

The pen she is in has no access to anything that has started growing, and she is on a good worming schedule. Never had any problems with her poo before, so maybe she is just getting ready. I hate to get my hopes up though LOL! I guess time will tell. I plan on worming her right after she kids. Thanks!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Shouldn't really worm on a schedule other than I always worm the day they kid & again 10-14 days later.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

A lot of my does will get clumpy around kidding time, but getting a fecal done doesn't hurt, might help.


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

Well the mystery is solved!! She kidded yesterday afternoon right after lunch. Wow, it was crazy. She is a first timer and she had triplets. The first two got tangled and started presenting head first. I had to go in and what I felt was another head! I had to really go all the way in and push the second one back who didn't want to budge while trying to get the first ones legs to come forward, all while on the phone with the vet. It was just awful! The first one didn't make it unfortunately. She ended up pushing him out head first with no legs forward. I thought he was going to split her in half. Then I had to go in and get the other one positioned and out she came! ALIVE, thank GOD! While we were cleaning her up, to our wonderful surprise out came another doe. What a crazy crazy day. We are now with two beautiful does and a mommy who has earned the "Mommy of the year" award!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You did GREAT! What a trial by fire. You'll never be afraid of kidding again. Good job!:goodjob:

The kids are LOVELY!


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Aweee, so cute! Is she a saanen? What was the dad? That's a lotta udder for a first timer, bet you'll get lots of milk from a triplet freshening!


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks! Both mom and dad are saanen. Wow what a ride yesterday. I am still trying to calm down after all that adrenaline!


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

My mama now has diarrhea. Should I be worried or will this go away? I gave her her probiotic yesterday after kidding.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh my bad, the one kid looked like it had floppy ears. I guess its ears just aren't standing up yet.

Did you deworm the doe after kidding?


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

I've never had them go from the clumpy pre-kidding thing to loose or watery...I think I would be worming her.


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes, did worm her. She actually cleared up and is back to normal. She never really got runny, just really soft. Never thought I would worry so much about goat poop LOL!


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Eek! They're just adorable! Congratulations to you and your new mama goat! 

Curious, what vet do you use? We're right down the way from you all.


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

Beth, we use Dr. Campbell. She is just awesome. Talked me through the whole thing with a calm voice and great instruction. I believe her practice is Hanover Veterinary Services. You can PM me and I will give you her number Oh, and nice to meet you! 

Karen


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Karen, that's what I thought! She is absolutely fabulous, isn't she? Good person and so knowledgeable (I actually added her to the vet sticky at the top of the forum a while ago). I just worry about whenever she decides to retire. 

Glad to see another local here. We're in eastern Hanover, but I work in Caroline. Anytime you need a helping hand, PM me. 

Edited to say: I have to giggle at your first photo. Mom looks so tired and the babies are all like, "Uh. What just happened? Where are we?" LOL


----------



## nhomestead (Nov 26, 2013)

Beth, 

Dr. Inman I think it new to Dr. Campbell's practice. She is actually the one who came out here, but Dr. Campbell was the one on the phone with me while everything was going down. Dr. Inman was really nice too, but there is just no duplicating Dr. Campbell! Great to know you are in the area. I don't know anyone around here who has goats, at least that is has them responsibly!. Ditto on the PMing me if you need anything!


----------

